# Trout 101: For Newbies



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Went out to the banana river early in the evening to do some fishing but nothing was interested in cut bait. So I break out my cast net and I caught a couple mullet and rigged up under a float with a leader. Not even a couple of minutes go by and something hits it and runs. I tried to set the hook but I guess i just yanked it out of its mouth. Second cast, same thing happens and this time I could see what kind of fish it is (trout). Now I'm assuming my problem is my set up. What is the proper way to hook a mullet and what type of rig is best and what size hook should I be using? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

I rig Live mullet free line. Tie a leader to your line with a Surgon Knot. I use a big thin hook so the bait can live longer.

Good luck


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. What part of the mullet do put the hook through?


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

try hooking it through the tail.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*with*

trout you really don't have to hit them to hard. And if you waited longer(2,4 seconds at the most) sometime i just wait to the line tighten up then set the hook. I don't like hooking them thru the tail...I like hooking them thru the upper lip....they last longer..And the hookup would be better...Don't forget most game eat thier meals head first...And again don't yank the hell out of it...They have weak mouths....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I hook them through the top of the back (barely) and more towards their head than their tail. Depending on how you want your bait to swim (up/down/top of water, etc..), should dictate where you hook it.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you want the bait to swim up near the surface more hook the mullet right behind the anal fin and if you want him to swim down hook him right in front of the dorsal fin.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Good thread. Nice to know info.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Ive been fishing live mullet for the last month under a bobber. I use a 3 or 4 ot khale hook. I like to hook them through the eyes there is a hole between them that the hook will slide right through, and the mullet will stay alive indefinately. usuallly a 2 count before you set the hook. We have caught LOTS of trout over the past month at night, 6 of them were between 26 and 30 inches, have also caught meny reds up to 30 inchs using the same technique. I believe the actual number of reds is up to 8 now but we ususally only fish for a coupleof hours between 8 and 10 pm. Good luck in your indevers. Been hard for me to get out of the river and get out on the beach.


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Trout*

I hook finger mullet through the mouth. B e careful with trout. When i get a good bit I count to four and then pull hard. Trout will sometimes hold bait in their mouth for a few seconds before bitting down on it. I use a floot rig most of the time. After the floot goes down i count 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 then pull hard.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your replies and all your info


----------

